
A man who drives around collecting leftovers from tech companies - lazyjeff
https://www.motherjones.com/environment/2019/11/leftover-food-tech-lunches-google-juul-linkdin-food-runners-pantry-waste/
======
0b0001
The "Too Good To Go" app became quite popular in Germany now. Restaurants,
hotels and alike offer leftovers for a dime. You buy a voucher and collect a
meal usually just after closing time.

Besides, we use "to container sth." for grabbing good food from the
supermarket's trash. Is that something common in the US?

The Food Runners do a great job :-)

